# DSOL/Decaf exclusive (Poll)



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

*I would subscribe to:*​
DSOL Exclusives325.00%Decaf Exclusives433.33%Both Decaf and DSOL Exclusives325.00%I wouldn't subscribe to any of these216.67%


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

As per my other post, I am considering kick-starting another exclusive bean subscription.

I will be using this poll to gauge whether it is worthwhile or not. Please only tick that you would subscribe if you WILL be subscribing. I'm more than happy to do what I can to get it going again, but do not want to come to order and have far less than suggested here.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think the decaf one would be quite good since it has not been done and there seems to be quite a loyal following of decaf drinkers now. It needs to have about 20 subscribers to make it worthwhile

good luck!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I would remove the I will not subscribe to either as quite frankly anyone who would subscribe would not be interested in anyone who would not!


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> I would remove the I will not subscribe to either as quite frankly anyone who would subscribe would not be interested in anyone who would not!


Ok, seems fair. It was just added as a 'none of the above' option. I'm no longer near the computer so will remove when I go back to the PC.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Just tried, I cannot edit the poll now, all 4 options will have to remain.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

decaf is a great idea


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I'd be up for decaf one


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Prime time bump


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Come on get voting, roasters have now been contacted!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Sorry for being a newbie but what does DSOL stand for?


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Darker Side Of Life - "darker" roasted beans


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Phobic said:


> Darker Side Of Life - "darker" roasted beans


Thank you


----------

